# Pictures of Cain :)



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't post a lot of pictures of Cain but I thought this first was too funny and wanted to share!
View attachment 13211


Here he is begging me to let him take a shower with me(this is a daily ordeal. He has actually gotten in the shower with me before.)
View attachment 13212


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Haha very cute!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 13216


And one more  before we left the drive way our other dog decided she was going to sit on him. He doesn't look too happy about that haha

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 13376


Cain with our girl Sheba she's blue heeler/lab.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

So cute!!!! I love the begging face!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

deja-k said:


> So cute!!!! I love the begging face!


Thanks! He's perfected it! Mainly for showers or whatever I'm eating 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 13405


Ill just keep adding to my thread 

Those white speckles are flour. He suddenly decided he needed to invade t kitchen to help me get dinner going I. The crockpot. Such a good helper 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 13406


And one more. Our new carpet is his castle lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

He is way super cute!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

JenJen said:


> He is way super cute!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  he's my baby!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww sweet face!! Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Ames 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 13431


His piggy face!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas from my two finally got the tree up. Cain doesn't seem to care much about it(thankfully!)

View attachment 13444

View attachment 13445

View attachment 13446


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My 8 year old cousin LOVED doing flirt pole with him and Sheba and this is a pic I snapped(it's actually bigger with her holding the pole) and he looks like a little gremlin!

View attachment 13499


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 13595


Cain sleeps in a kennel so bed times are very special for him. He absolutely loves being on the bed. This is what he likes to do lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

We had the first real snow of winter here. Cain is lovin it! We've been playing in it most of the morning. It's nearly impossible to get him to potty lol.




























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the pictures , and love the pink booties lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol those are my rain boots. Hadn't dug out snow boots yet lol. Rain boots plus snow equals extra cold feet!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

